# 1978 f150 Plow Questions



## yellow78ford (Sep 4, 2005)

I got a 78 f150 4speed. I'm not too knowledgable about plowsetups. I'm having a difficult time finding a plow setup for this truck. I have seen some f250/350 plow setups in the paper for 78-79 trucks but I doubt these will mount on a 150. Is it actually not hard to mount it on a 150? I do have a welder so if the plow frame needs to be shortened or something it might not be an issue. Also, generally speaking how are these older fords at plowing? The truck itself has a strong motor clutch and drivetrain so it is mechanically solid. But from what I've experienced with neighbors older trucks, the engine driven pumps weren't too reliable. Also, is it almost necessary to add the 2nd battery on this truck? I will only be doing my own driveway and
possibly some neighbors.... not anything extreme. Suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That thing would push like a tank. I had 3 F250's with the belt driven pump and I never had a problem. On a new truck I would want elec/hydro, but on an older truck I would want the belt driven. Simple to maintain and very reliable in my opinion. There are plow setups for those older trucks, but thats why you are having a hard time find one, because its old. I would find the oldest one you can off of a ford and since you can weld, just make it fit and overbuild it a little bit to make sure its strong.


----------



## ctplowguy (Feb 15, 2004)

I just saw that you had emailed me about my old frame.I did end up selling it sorry.
Anyhow-those trucks are tough and push snow very well,as a matter of fact I'm selling my 95 F-350 and will probably be looking for another 77-79 F-250/350 with a pump driven fisher to replace it!!Simple,cheap and reliable.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

It makes it easier if you don't double post about the same topic........That truck will plow snow fine since it is heavier duty than the 80's model.....


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

*still need setup?*

 I have a 1979 Bronco,and a 2-1979 F-250's,and 1-1979 F150 Short box,and they are all pump driven exsept the Bronco,and I never have problem's with belt driven pump's.I sware by them.As for the truck's they don't get any better in my apinion! I do have a COMPLETE western Frame setup if your interested for $150.00.OWSOME TRUCK'S!!!


----------

